# The Royston - Richmond Vic



## Ross (14/6/05)

Guys/Gals,

Down from Brizzy & heading to the Royston this evening to try their range of micro brews - Anyone willing to catch up & have a beer please give us a call 0412 666952.

Cheers Ross


----------



## johnno (14/6/05)

Geez Ross,
some notice would have been nice. I would have been able to catch up if you posted this a few days ago.
No brownie points available at my place at the moment  
Hope you have a top night.
cheers
johnno


----------



## Ross (15/6/05)

sorry for the late notice guys, but i don't really know where I am until I'm there - lol..

Anyway had a fab night - the Royston has only recently reopened under new ownership & the nearest they get to selling megaswill is Coopers - all the beers there are from aussie micros. So drank schooners & bottles of many beers I'd never tasted before. Greg & Dave were working the bar & since I was virtually the only one there, we sat for the evening discussing beer - Greg has an interest in www.beerlovers.com which from memory is a mail order company that sends you out mixed cases of micro brews & he is also the Manager of "The lambs go barrrr" at fitzroy where I will be ending up later tonight after the State of Origin game - The bar specialises in bottled beer from around the world & has a fantastic range of belguims.
So just a quick guide to the beers drunk last night:
Goats head Hightale (draught) - Very fruity, crystal driven 5/10
Goats head Pale (draught) - nice hop bitterness, low aroma, well balanced 6/10
Holgate Pilsner (draught) - This beer was crap, the aroma & flavour of butterscotch was totally overpowering, never tasted diaceytal until now. I'm sure there was something wrong with this keg & Greg confirmed its not normally that bad. 2/10
Grand ridge Pilsner (draught) - Now we're talking, GREAT beer, lovely lacy head 8/10
Grand ridge Blonde (draught) - Even better, gorgeous full on yeasty wheat beer 9/10
Grand ridge blonde (bottle) - not a touch on the draught version - what a pity as was planning to pick up a case on thursday when I'll be staying at the Grand ridge. more subdued yeast flavour which was nice, but the bottle i had, had an acidic aroma & flavour which was quite unfortunate 6/10.
Bucklys Original (draught) - now here's a beer to give your taste buds a jolt - full on flavour driven beer, overly bitterred that IMO is a perfect example of a badly balanced beer, - just managed to finish my glass - 3/10.
Coopers Vintage (bottle) - WOW, perfect balance 9/10.
Holgate White (bottle) - what a nice surprise after there terrible draught - lovely wheat beer this one - 8/10
Little creatures rogers (bottle) - WOW again, I prefer this to lcpa, an amber ale in the american style, I'm guessing Amarillo & not as in your face as lcpa. could drink this all night, only 3.8% - FANTASTIC. 9/10
Holgate old pale ale (bottle) - another great beer (holgates best I reckon) - like an aussie version of lc rogers using noble hops & a lovely nutty flavour 8/10.
Grand Ridge Hatlifter stout (bottle) - this was a huge dissapointment, as Greg had given this one a good rap - it was sickly sweet, tasting of molasses, deep amber in colour & tasting nothing like a stout to me - couldn't finish the bottle - 3/10
Coopers extra stout (draught) - much better stout, easy drinking - 7/10
Jamesons rasberry ale (bottle) - finished the night on this one - huge fruit driven ale, a bit too much for my liking, but an absolute favourite of Gregs wife, who had now joined us, as the evening drew to a halt 7/10.

& best of all - no hangover this morning - you gotta love REAL beer....

Thanks again Greg & Dave for a great night.... :beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/6/05)

Ross,

If you've got the time, the best way to sample Holgate's beers is to drive up to Woodend. It's about 60 mins out of Melbourne.

Their HQ is Keatings Hotel 79 High St. Woodend Ph: 03 5427 2510.

Their beers are served fresh on handpump and are excellent, particularly the Winter Ale. IMO they don't survive in the bottle all that well.

Also Ross if you get a chance try and make it to Bells. Not a huge range but the beers are very good. Bill Bell also takes his beers very seriously and is a very hands-on Publican.

Warren -


----------



## Ross (15/6/05)

thanks for that Warren,

i'm running out of time - In fitzroy tonight & was planning on Grand Ridge Thursday, unless you recommend holgate in preference??

also swayed on drinking holes by anyone wanting to meet up, as an ale is better enjoyed with company (0412 666952)... :beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/6/05)

Ross,

Haven't been to Grand Ridge. However I've heard nothing but excellent reports. Be good to do both, however they're poles apart in terms of distance.

Toss a coin.  

Warren -


----------



## Murray (15/6/05)

he is also the Manager of "The lambs go barrrr" at fitzroy where I will be ending up later tonight after the State of Origin game - The bar specialises in bottled beer from around the world & has a fantastic range of belguims.[/quote]

Are you watching the game anywhere?


----------



## Ross (15/6/05)

Murray,

Was going to watch the game, but given the choice between watching & supping a few ales with you guys - there's no contest, so it appears a few of us will be out drinking tonight... :chug:


----------



## Ross (15/6/05)

Greg, has recommended the following to try tonight - pretty well all new to me, so any comments appreciated:

Emersons 1812 IPA
Weihstephener Heffe Dunkel
Montieths Black Celtic /red Original
Kwak
Westmalle Trapist
Kozel
budvar

150 beers from around the globe, so we should find a few we like.


----------



## Wortgames (15/6/05)

You're a good man Ross - not sure I could handle drinking VB for 2 hours watching thugs with no necks, flat noses, and electrical tape holding their heads together, groping each other's bums.

:chug:


Rugby is a game played by men with odd-shaped balls.


----------



## Ross (15/6/05)

Wortgames said:


> You're a good man Ross - not sure I could handle drinking VB for 2 hours watching thugs with no necks, flat noses, and electrical tape holding their heads together, groping each other's bums.
> 
> Rugby is a game played by men with odd-shaped balls.
> 
> ...



Well give us a call - i've lost ur number - sat here getting thirsty.....


----------



## Gough (15/6/05)

Wortgames said:


> Rugby is a game played by men with odd-shaped balls.
> 
> :chug:
> [post="63560"][/post]​



... Not that there's anything wrong with that! :lol: 

Go you Mighty Blues!

Shawn (Apparently a man with no neck... :beerbang: )


----------



## Wortgames (15/6/05)

Gough said:


> ... Not that there's anything wrong with that! :lol:
> 
> Go you Mighty Blues!
> 
> ...



Don't sweat it, Shawn - just keep that leccy tape in place and you can almost function like a normal human being...


----------



## Jazman (15/6/05)

The emerson Ipa is a great beer it expensive but worht it the pils is also very good


----------



## dickTed (18/4/06)

This topic hasn't been around for a while but I dropped in with me mate to the Lambs Go Bar in Fitzroy. He only had 2 feature beers on tap. St Arnou pilsener and 3 Ravens bronze. I tried the pilsener first. We'd just prior been to the JS Portland pub brewery, and we both reckoned the St Arnou was a better drink than the JS pilsener, but it could've been because we was warmed up after a 2 blocks slog looking for the obscure little old bluestone fronted cottage, which is in a side street but they have a sandwich board sign on the footpath at Smith St. Naturally, we walked straight past it without noticing it.

I soon got into the 3 Ravens *bronze* and I was most impressed. It had a stack of flavour to it. Fruity and spicy and citrusy with an unusual but pleasant dominant flavour. Had a few of those until we reached the realms of bleariness. He only keeps a few of each of about 80 different beers. The Carlton Draught and Cascade Light (the other 2 tap beers) are his biggest sellers but he has a steady turnover, and he drops in at a liquor store in Surrey Hills and gets beer every day to stock his bar display fridge. He's dedicated to the cause of providing better beers. Fresh too. I finished off with a Grand Ridge Gippsland Gold and it just reeked of caramel and kiwi hop aromas.

Top bloke too. Can't remember his name - sorry I was off me head. He sat and drank with us. Has a fair drink too. I'll be looking forward to my next trip that side of town so's I can go back there. Cosy little old fashioned joint. Small but there's no crowd so it's always comfortable. Great place to hang out and have some nice imported and local craft beers. Suited to bikers hippies cowboys tarts businessmen arborists and home brewers anyone really.

No affiliation that I know of but that's the Lambs Go Bar in Greeves St Fitzroy just off Smith St. He said we could bring our ukes in for a sing-song some time. If I let him know the day before he'll bring his guitar.

The liquor shop in Surrey Hills would be worth investigating too.


----------



## NRB (20/4/06)

dickTed said:


> The liquor shop in Surrey Hills would be worth investigating too.



That would be *Purvis Wine Cellars*
Corner Whitehorse and Union Roads
Surrey Hills
9888 6644

No affliation blah blah..


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (20/4/06)

Purvis cellars is the biz .... no affiliation etc

Got beers that I never knew existed and a great and reasonably priced belgian range.


----------



## Ross (20/4/06)

dickTed said:


> No affiliation that I know of but that's the Lambs Go Bar in Greeves St Fitzroy just off Smith St. He said we could bring our ukes in for a sing-song some time. If I let him know the day before he'll bring his guitar.
> 
> [post="121150"][/post]​



Dickted,

Wortgames & myself had 2 fabulous nights there - Not sure poor old wortgames ever really recovered from the first though...  

Great pub :super: 

cheers Ross


----------

